# 100 Greatest Singers of All Time



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

My guy is at #57 - where does yours land?

100 Greatest Singers | Rolling Stone


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> My guy is at #57 - where does yours land?
> 
> 100 Greatest Singers | Rolling Stone



Uhhhh........why are you doing this to me?

Good choice though.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey, you should have seen me go into shock when I realized that amazing voice belonged to a very young man!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Hey, you should have seen me go into shock when I realized that amazing voice belonged to a very young man!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur30bn_3G58]Eric Burdon and The Animals - When I Was Young (1967) HD & HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 10, 2013)

He's not on the list because it's authored by Rolling Stone.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> He's not on the list because it's authored by Rolling Stone.



Who would that be?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > He's not on the list because it's authored by Rolling Stone.
> ...



Jon Anderson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't remember seeing this one on the list either.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qip0xbjr0aA]Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 10, 2013)

Bogus list.

Where's Louis Armstrong?


----------



## Borillar (Oct 10, 2013)

No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 10, 2013)

It's Rolling Stone. What do you expect? 
Their "100 Best" is always a sham.


----------



## Toro (Oct 10, 2013)

Rob Halford.  The man had amazing pipes.

[youtube]GjMizl3qQGE[/youtube]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 10, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?



I thought I saw Roy Orbison, but no Amy Lee, no Rhiannon Giddens.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 10, 2013)

Toro said:


> Rob Halford.  The man had amazing pipes.
> 
> [youtube]GjMizl3qQGE[/youtube]



Had? did he die or something?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 10, 2013)

Two names missing: Billy Joel and Meat Loaf!


----------



## Toro (Oct 10, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rob Halford.  The man had amazing pipes.
> ...



No but his vocals are shot. He no longer has much range.


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> My guy is at #57 - where does yours land?
> 
> 100 Greatest Singers | Rolling Stone



#14 Al Green. Best voice EVA!

Did I miss something? Sinatra?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 10, 2013)

To me, that list is an absolute joke! I knew that my most favorite male singer James Otto would not be a part of it, but for my most favorite female to have no presence on it is a sheer freaking shame! The 27 Grammy awards that she possesses were not just handed to her. They were given to her because she deserved each and every single one of them!   

God bless you and Alison Krauss and James always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)

P.S. Not even the #1 singer on that list has as many Grammy awards as Alison.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?



Beats the shit out of me - but I figured it could get some talk going, and maybe I'd find some new artists.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 10, 2013)

Way to go, Ray Charles! No. 2!!!!!

But leaving out Roy Orbison on Satchmo is a terrible mistake.


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4GEb9VfRt4]John Denver "Calypso" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 10, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?


To me, its one that needs to be thrown into the trash.

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> John Denver "Calypso" - YouTube



Damn straight. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 10, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti16-F73hxs]Alison Krauss[/ame]

God bless you and Alison always!!!   

Holly

P.S. How can anyone not love her???


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 10, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > John Denver "Calypso" - YouTube
> ...



and how about annie for women


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W52PP3lYlUs]Heart - Alone (Alive in Seattle 2003) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 10, 2013)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Alison Krauss
> 
> God bless you and Alison always!!!
> 
> ...



#1bluegrass for sure. Such a lovely voice


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^ I get the cold bumps just listening to her.   

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly

P.S. I especially love the southern purity that was in her voice back in her earlier days there.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 10, 2013)

John Denver?

Honey, quick! I need my insuline!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 11, 2013)

Toro said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Same for Meat Loaf, sadly...and I wonder if he has early-stage Parkinsons.


----------



## Rockland (Oct 11, 2013)

I still have a Rolling Stone record guide from 30 years ago.  Whoever did the review of Queen's recorded output up 'til then gave all of their albums one or two stars, out of a possible five, and called "Crazy Little Thing Called Love" (I might be paraphrasing here) "their only listenable song in a dismal career."  I couldn't have disagreed more with this assessment of Queen.

Now, Freddie Mercury is #18 on this list.    I  always knew a lot of the reviewers in that old record guide were pseudo-intellectual pretentious twits.   I guess that's still one of the requirements for writing for them.  Rolling Stone has been sweeping their own history under the rug for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Oct 11, 2013)

My Uncle Arthur was a pretty darned good singer.  He could really belt out "Old Man River".  Brought a tear to your eye to hear him sing it.


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 11, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> I don't remember seeing this one on the list either.
> 
> Neil Diamond - Cracklin' Rosie - Original (High Quality) - YouTube



mebbe it's 'cause, when all things are said and done, most everything Neil Diamond ever did blew chunks...

jes' sayin'...


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 11, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> John Denver "Calypso" - YouTube



oh yeah... that lame-ass piece of shit really floats my fuckin' boat... 

eta:  sorry... I've been drinkin' and I'm in a pissy mood...


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 11, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > John Denver "Calypso" - YouTube
> ...



Whoever put the list together musta been on the next barstool

FRANK SINATRA failed to make the list????


----------



## bayoubill (Oct 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



a perfect example of how the dumb fucks who compiled this list obviously don't know shit from Shinola...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 11, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



I know!!!

And.

If anybody has a more logical, true list, please aim me at it.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 12, 2013)

Toro said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Well, he must be an old fart by now. I saw him 30 years ago on the "Screaming For Vengeance" tour. He did have great range back then.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 12, 2013)

Art Garfunkel came in 87th. I never realized how much I loved his voice until I heard this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaBjY-zm0sI]Art Garfunkel - All I Know - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?
> ...



Whoops, my bad. Didn't see Roy, but he's there at #13. Still lots of notable absences on the list. Didn't see Tom Jones, David Clayton-Thomas, Frank Sinatra, or Enya Brennan either. I suppose any list will be very subjective. My favorite singer is Ann Wilson of Heart.


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 12, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?



And who the hell is Bjork #59?

I think the number was 59, may have been 60.

Immie


----------



## Pogo (Oct 12, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?



Eric Clapton?  David Gilmour?  As _*singers*_?
I get it -- irony.

There's no way I'm going to page through 100 web pages to see the whole list.  Is it collected somewhere?

Is Yma Sumac on it?  Or Ellen McIlwaine?  Nat King Cole?


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 12, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Saw ML a year or so ago.  Voice is gone, almost asked for my money back.


----------



## Alfalfa (Oct 12, 2013)

Borillar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Saw her a month ago...the pipes are as good as new.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 12, 2013)

Borillar said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



I only have a favorite until I hear another song by another favorite. 

Annie Lennox - did she make the list?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y7_ToXSXjk]Annie Lennox - Into The West (LOTR) (Lyrics) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2013)

Immanuel said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3biZkA-TNvs]Björk - Army of Me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Oct 12, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?
> ...



Hey, I'd put both Clapton and Gilmour above lots of the folks on the list.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 12, 2013)

Doesn't look like the same list to me, but here;

100 Mary J. Blige
99 Steven Tyler
98 Stevie Nicks
97 Joe Cocker
96 B.B. King
95 Patti LaBelle
94 Karen Carpenter
93 Annie Lennox
92 Morrissey
91 Levon Helm
90 The Everly Brothers
89 Solomon Burke
88 Willie Nelson
87 Don Henley
86 Art Garfunkel
85 Sam Moore
84 Darlene Love
83 Patti Smith
82 Tom Waits
81 John Lee Hooker
80 Frankie Valli
79 Mariah Carey
78 Sly Stone
77 Merle Haggard
76 Steve Perry
75 Iggy Pop
74 James Taylor
73 Dolly Parton
72 John Fogerty
71 Toots Hibbert
70 Gregg Allman
69 Ronnie Spector
68 Wilson Pickett
67 Jerry Lee Lewis
66 Thom Yorke
65 David Ruffin
64 Axl Rose
63 Dion
62 Lou Reed
61 Roger Daltrey
60 Björk
59 Rod Stewart
58 Christina Aguilera
57 Eric Bourdon
56 Mavis Staples
55 Paul Rodgers
54 Luther Vandross
53 Muddy Waters
52 Brian Wilson
51 Gladys Knight
50 Bonnie Raitt
49 Donny Hathaway
48 Buddy Holly
47 Jim Morrison
46 Patsy Cline
45 Kurt Cobain
44 Bobby &#8220;Blue&#8221; Bland
43 George Jones
42 Joni Mitchell
41 Chuck Berry
40 Curtis Mayfield
39 Jeff Buckley
38 Elton John
37 Neil Young
36 Bruce Springsteen
35 Dusty Sprinfield
34 Whitney Houston
33 Steve Winwood
32 Bono
31 Howlin&#8217; Wolf
30 Prince
29 Nina Simone
28 Janis Joplin
27 Hank Williams
26 Jackie Wilson
25 Michael Jackson
24 Van Morrison
23 David Bowie
22 Etta James
21 Johnny Cash
20 Smokey Robinson
19 Bob Marley
18 Freddie Mercury
17 Tina Turner
16 Mick Jagger
15 Robert Plant
14 Al Green
13 Roy Orbison
12 Little Richard
11 Paul McCartney
10 James Brown
09 Stevie Wonder
08 Otis Redding
07 Bob Dylan
06 Marvin Gaye
05 John Lennon
04 Sam Cooke
03 Elvis Presley
02 Ray Charles
01 Aretha Franklin

Rolling Stone?s 100 Greatest Singers Of All Time - Stereogum


----------



## Immanuel (Oct 12, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Not bad, but definitely not in the top 100.

Immie


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Doesn't look like the same list to me, but here;
> 
> 100 Mary J. Blige
> 99 Steven Tyler
> ...



Thanks.  I just knew it wouldn't be worth scrolling through 100 web pages.

Lamer than lame.  Looks like basically a list of "the top 100 singers we've heard of".
Aretha Franklin number one?  Really?
Bruce Springstein?  The man sounds like a slow-motion recording of a cat having hot tar poured on its back...

Oh well, let's get 'em edumacated...

Check out this range...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JWxNqyIRtk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JWxNqyIRtk[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeVg4m0qpTI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeVg4m0qpTI[/ame]


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUlKtLG7rGY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUlKtLG7rGY[/ame]

Karen Carpenter?  _*Karen Freaking Carpenter? *_ Really?


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2013)

Then again, how ya gonna keep 'em on the farm once they hear Darlene...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do_Vsc4Frw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8do_Vsc4Frw[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Oct 13, 2013)

Burton Cummings.

He da man.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2013)

There are some decent singers that don't need any cover or games played with their singing.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i1mr9amqeg]Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring" (Live at Sing Sing Studios) - YouTube[/ame]

Adele, for another.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't look like the same list to me, but here;
> ...



I don't have a problem with Karen being on the list. At least she could sing, which is more than I can say for Bob Dylan and Lou Reed.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I dunno -- if Karen could sing, maybe she should have put it on a record at some point...

I can sorta see the inclusion of the idiosyncratic (Dylan, Joe Cocker, Tom Waits) in lieu of actual singing ability.  But where then is Leon Russell?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 13, 2013)

Bob Dylan at 7 means the list is useless political bullshit

again

And Aretha Franklin at #1?


----------



## Borillar (Oct 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Well, I realize it's just my humble opinion. I think Karen had a lovely singing voice albeit within a limited range. I'd rather listen to her than several of the divas on the list, mainly because she didn't do all the constant annoying vocal acrobatics and warbling so common today. Probably doesn't belong on a top 100 list though. 

Dylan flat out sucks as a singer. Great songwriter, but couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.

Interesting that no opera singers are listed. No Pavarotti, Enrico Caruso, Placido Domingo, etc. Guess they just meant pop singers.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

The guy from Rush sucks.  Dylan, Cocker and Steve Tyler suck.  Freddy Mercury definately sucks.  That's probably what got him killed.  Sly Stone? Did he even show up to sing?  Lou Reed doesn't even sing, he talks.  Bono, fuckin' give me a break.

If you want to talk about good singers, here's who I'd put before anyone on that list (except for maybe Aretha, or Otis, or Gregg)

*Greg Lake*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoxHGxQw9ws]Greg Lake - Still You Turn Me On - YouTube[/ame]



*Ian Gillan*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQySVJlskPE]Deep Purple video Made in Japan 1972 Rare (part 3) Strange Kind Of Woman - YouTube[/ame]



*Ian Anderson*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWubhw8SoBE]Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Yeah the list kind of implies that, except that they've got Merle Haggard, Dolly Parton, Bobby Blue Bland (snort), Mavis Staples and so forth.  Which leads me to think it has far less to do with who's a deserving singer and far more to do with selling magazines.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 13, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The guy from Rush sucks.  Dylan, Cocker and Steve Tyler suck.  Freddy Mercury definately sucks.  That's probably what got him killed.  Sly Stone? Did he even show up to sing?  Lou Reed doesn't even sing, he talks.  Bono, fuckin' give me a break.
> 
> If you want to talk about good singers, here's who I'd put before anyone on that list (except for maybe Aretha, or Otis, or Gregg)
> 
> ...



Didn't see Geddy Lee from Rush on the list. Agree regarding Dylan. Cocker is OK, although has that weird spastic act. Tyler pretty good IMHO. Totally disagree about Freddie Mercury sucking at singing. Dude could flat out sing. 

Greg Lake? Not a bad choice. Dude could sing and chew gum at the same time.

Ian Gillan? Terrific at scream rock.

Ian Anderson? Voice has an annoying nasal quality. Better at playing flute while hopping around on one foot than anybody else though.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Oct 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?



They have Bob Dylan at #7 and Jim Morrison at #47. They must have been playing a drinking game in a Greenwich pub to come up with this list.


----------



## rdean (Oct 13, 2013)

I didn't see any of the old school.  Sinatra, Bennett, Garland, Holiday, Fitzgerald and so on.

And of course, where was Linda Ronstadt.  They had Karen Carpenter.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> It's Rolling Stone. What do you expect?
> Their "100 Best" is always a sham.



exactly....remember Jan "the asshole' Wenner is the big jerk behind the so called Rock N Roll Hall of Fame...look at their recent inductees and all those who should be in there who get ignored every year.....its all political and PC....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

bayoubill said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember seeing this one on the list either.
> ...



really?..... yet he still sold over a hundred million of those chunks....only 25 artist have him beat......hey.....just sayin....


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 13, 2013)

if we're talking hard rock, these two guys have to make the list

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0mYZswIU5M]Spoonman-Soundgarden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



try this one from Digital Dream Door....this is voted by fans and the artist.....

100 Greatest Male Rock Vocalists

100 Greatest Female Vocalists of Rock 'n' Roll

100 Greatest Rock Vocal Performances


----------



## Spoonman (Oct 13, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The guy from Rush sucks.  Dylan, Cocker and Steve Tyler suck.  Freddy Mercury definately sucks.  That's probably what got him killed.  Sly Stone? Did he even show up to sing?  Lou Reed doesn't even sing, he talks.  Bono, fuckin' give me a break.
> 
> If you want to talk about good singers, here's who I'd put before anyone on that list (except for maybe Aretha, or Otis, or Gregg)
> 
> ...



ian gillan definitely one of the best.  he was even great in Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 13, 2013)

rdean said:


> I didn't see any of the old school.  Sinatra, Bennett, Garland, Holiday, Fitzgerald and so on.


But I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Yeah well Bruce Springstein sold records by the bucketful too so clearly that's no measure of talent.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 13, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Thanks. Like these lists quite a bit more than the Rolling Stone list.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 13, 2013)

How is Bruce Springsteen a better singer than this;
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6UAYGxiRwU]Carly Simon - You're So Vain (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rockland (Oct 13, 2013)

No Frank Sinatra.
No Diana Ross.
No Barbra Streisand.
No Nat "King" Cole.
No Judy Garland.

#45: Kurt "mumblemumbleRAAAAARRRRRmumble" Cobain.

Yeah, this list is .


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2013)

It's funny, how I thought Carly Simon was completely lame when I was young. Ray Charles as well. And then I reached a certain age, and I finally got it.

Especially this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux7HgO9QhAc]Carly Simon - That's The Way I Always Heard It Should Be - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > bayoubill said:
> ...



hey as long as someone out there is buying your shit.....and you reach a hundred million in sales....you are going to be considered successful....and you are going to be called ..."great"....what ya going to do?.....fucking Madonna has sold 300 million records....do you consider her a great rock n roller?.....


----------



## Rockland (Oct 13, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> It's funny, how I thought Carly Simon was completely lame when I was young. Ray Charles as well. And then I reached a certain age, and I finally got it.



On a similar note, I didn't really like Gladys Knight and the Pips' "Midnight Train to Georgia" when I was young.  Then, one day about 15 years ago, I listened to it again and was completely blown away.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Good point. She is not a great singer, never was. But she knew how to reinvent herself, and she put on a great show.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2013)

Rockland said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny, how I thought Carly Simon was completely lame when I was young. Ray Charles as well. And then I reached a certain age, and I finally got it.
> ...



I KNOW!! It's the strangest feeling. But it rocks. I probably heard this song a hundred times when I was a kid, and then I heard it a couple of decades later and couldn't stop crying, lol!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNlz5P2pbk8]Ray Charles - You don't know me (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



some of these havent been updated to now.....but when i was in their forums some of the maintainers of the lists said they update them only if there are a lot of names being added or voted on.....otherwise some have not moved for a few years.....but they claim a few hundred thousand votes for all the lists....


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 13, 2013)

Leonard Cohen, his voice; whatever. But man. He makes me FEEL.

Johnny Cash, too. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go]Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> How is Bruce Springsteen a better singer than this;
> Carly Simon - You're So Vain (with lyrics) - YouTube



the list said "greatest" not "best".....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> The guy from Rush sucks.  Dylan, Cocker and Steve Tyler suck.  Freddy Mercury definately sucks.  That's probably what got him killed.  Sly Stone? Did he even show up to sing?  Lou Reed doesn't even sing, he talks.  Bono, fuckin' give me a break.
> 
> If you want to talk about good singers, here's who I'd put before anyone on that list (except for maybe Aretha, or Otis, or Gregg)



saw Freddy 3 times in the 70's live....the guy was a pretty dam good singer.....


----------



## Pogo (Oct 13, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Actually in a way I do.  Not a memorable voice, but when it comes to putting a piece of music and video and performance together the woman knows exactly what she's doing and goes in with a vision, like the end product or not.  And I respect that.

The Springsteins and the pop tarts and stuff that "sells", I consider that commercial pap that's been marketed by saturation campaigns without which a lot of it couldn't stand on its own.  That's not the case with, say, Madonna.

Neil Diamond was a good and prolific songwriter and good singer whose body of work is mostly worthy; I'm just saying the number of records he sold is no way to arrive at that conclusion.  When you consider that pop music is a business that sells commodities, sales and talent are simply unrelated.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 13, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> It's funny, how I thought Carly Simon was completely lame when I was young. Ray Charles as well. And then I reached a certain age, and I finally got it.
> 
> Especially this one.
> 
> Carly Simon - That's The Way I Always Heard It Should Be - 1971 - YouTube



Our taste in music changes over time and I have enjoyed many on that list. Currently one of my favorite singers is Rhiannon Giddens. She sang opera for several years...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwCnyjblneQ]Rhiannon Giddens Laffan - Oh Holy Night - Holiday concert - YouTube[/ame]

Then she expanded her interests.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDCWQtxV6JE]"Hit 'em Up Style" as performed by The Carolina Chocolate Drops - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 13, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



right.....but no one is forcing anyone to buy their records or go to their concerts.....i know people who think Springsteen is fucking great....hey its all what ya like.....


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > The guy from Rush sucks.  Dylan, Cocker and Steve Tyler suck.  Freddy Mercury definately sucks.  That's probably what got him killed.  Sly Stone? Did he even show up to sing?  Lou Reed doesn't even sing, he talks.  Bono, fuckin' give me a break.
> ...



When people trash talk such shit, I'm like "Okay. What. For example. In what sense, on what planet, by what measure has Freddie Mercury EVER sucked in a musical sense. Because we all know what he did suck, and that has nothing to do with his talent."


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



This song - it's another one where I just went OMG. If I were singing my pain, this would be my song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2eE9H7Nzww]Trapped - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> When people trash talk such shit, I'm like "Okay. What. For example. In what sense, on what planet, by what measure has Freddie Mercury EVER sucked in a musical sense. Because we all know what he did suck, and that has nothing to do with his talent."


I never saw it.  I didn't like his songs.  I didn't like his singing.  I've never liked anything Queen did.  I always thought of their music as a gay mans Pink Floyd.  I'm not into opera shit!  Choirs don't rock.  And Queen sucks!

Maybe if I saw them live, I would think different.  But I didn't and it is, what it is.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> This song - it's another one where I just went OMG. If I were singing my pain, this would be my song.
> 
> Trapped - Bruce Springsteen - Paris 85 - YouTube


Bruce is someone I didn't like at first.  I thought he just rambles on and on and on...

I had no intention of getting into him (or his music).  I had a lot of negative shit to say about him and all my friends had to listen to it.  And they all had the same response...

_*...go see him!*_

So I did.  It was the greatest concert I've ever been to in my entire life.  Nothing even comes close.  He played for 5-1/2 hours and as we were walking out to the car, people were coming out completely drenched like they came out of a swimming pool and just screaming at the top of their lungs, "owooooo!"  "yeaaaaahhh", just screaming like the concert was still going on.  The concert was over and people were still jacked up.

He had a way of communicating with his lyrics a lot like Dylan, except he's a much better musician.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utVR3EgQkHs]Bruce Springsteen - The River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> right.....but no one is forcing anyone to buy their records or go to their concerts.....i know people who think Springsteen is fucking great....hey its all what ya like.....


Springsteen is a fucking rock God who exists on another level than other performers....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xab-th4ltU]Bruce Springsteen - Prove It All Night - Largo live 1978 (Blu-ray) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Leonard Cohen, his voice; whatever. But man. He makes me FEEL.
> 
> Johnny Cash, too.
> 
> Johnny Cash Hurt - YouTube


He does that song better than Trent Resnor.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Apropos of nobody's rant - this guy has some pipes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlsprPFVXHA]Marc Martel - Nessun Dorma [HD] - YouTube[/ame]

And if you want to hear how he wound up singing opera when he was first known as most likely Freddie Mercury Queen singer;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNMZfFPLoKg]Marc Martel Singing Nessun Dorma - YouTube[/ame]

No, I'm not saying I think he's one of the 100 best. But he blew me away with that performance.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> My guy is at #57 - where does yours land?
> 
> 100 Greatest Singers | Rolling Stone



Why can't they just put it on a list instead of making you go through 100 pages?  How tiresome.  Just reading the intro, I expect no one I like is on it because this is not a list of the 'best' singers of all time--it is a list of popular pop singers and rock singers and has nothing to do with all singers.  I'm not going to bother going through 100 pages.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My guy is at #57 - where does yours land?
> ...



Gimme a name.


----------



## trams (Oct 14, 2013)

Steve Walsh from Kansas should be on that list. Kansas should also be in the R and R hall of fame.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Apropos of nobody's rant - this guy has some pipes.
> 
> Marc Martel - Nessun Dorma [HD] - YouTube
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no one has brought up Robert Gulet.

Another guy just popped into my head.  Does anyone remember *Greg Rolie *from the original Santana band?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVzXqIe-WSQ]Mother's Daughter ~ Santana - YouTube[/ame]



Or Robert Cray...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYC6B1mi1WU]ROBERT CRAY BAND "Faul Play' in Holland 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

trams said:


> Steve Walsh from Kansas should be on that list. Kansas should also be in the R and R hall of fame.


All we are, is dust in the wind, dude.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Gimme a name.


Weren't your parents supposed to do that?


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

Borillar said:


> No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?



What kind of list indeed.  I would expect to see Eric Clapton, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass, and Boz Scaggs on the list.  Also Robert Cray, George Benson, and Nat King Cole.  Ella Fitzgerald, Carmen Mcrae, and Cleo Laine.  I think Diane Shurr is one of the very best singers we have.  

All of these people are actually better 'singers' than someone like Rod Stewart, for example. Have better voices and are better stylists.  Also, to point out, the title of the article is the 100 Best Singers of All Time, when, in fact, it is a list of 100 of the most popular pop, rock and (some) rhythm and blues singers who are mostly American, and some British.  It ignores pretty much anyone else.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEJ2tUw_yi0]Diane Schuur - New York State Of Mind - [ame]http://www.Chaylz.com[/ame] - YouTube[/ame]
Much of it is a matter of taste, but  mostly this list, as has been pointed out, has who it has on it because it is from Rolling Stone.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > When people trash talk such shit, I'm like "Okay. What. For example. In what sense, on what planet, by what measure has Freddie Mercury EVER sucked in a musical sense. Because we all know what he did suck, and that has nothing to do with his talent."
> ...



when i saw them at the Forum around 76 Thin Lizzy opened for them and rocked the fucking house down and got called out for an encore.....i was thinking there is no way Queen was going to keep the momentum up.....they came out with tie your mother down and never let up......Queen was a pretty professional bunch of musicians......and "gay mans" Pink Floyd?.....just because one guy was gay?....i guess Judas Priest must be the gay mans Iron Maiden....


----------



## Rockland (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Bruce is someone I didn't like at first.  I thought he just rambles on and on and on...
> 
> I had no intention of getting into him (or his music).  I had a lot of negative shit to say about him and all my friends had to listen to it.  And they all had the same response...
> 
> ...



I'd heard about Springsteen's marathon concerts, but *five-and-a-half hours*?  I'm surprised the guy hasn't had a heart attack yet.  Ho-ly...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > right.....but no one is forcing anyone to buy their records or go to their concerts.....i know people who think Springsteen is fucking great....hey its all what ya like.....
> ...



and you know what Billo?.....lots of people think that of Queen.....its all what you like.....i personally think Bruce and Queen are ok....but i can think of dozens of bands i would rather see than either one of them.....Thin Lizzy being one.....they were fucking great....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Apropos of nobody's rant - this guy has some pipes.
> ...



yea Rolie went on to become the original lead singer and Keyboard player for Journey....he was the one i heard recommended Steve Perry be the new Front Man.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > No Ann Wilson, Pat Benatar, David Gilmour, Kelly Sweet, Roy Orbison, Mama Cass? Eric Clapton, Cory Wells, Chuck Negron, Danny Hutton, Boz Scaggs? No James Freakin Otto? WTF kind of list is this?
> ...



the list is titled "Greatest" not "Best".....there is a difference....


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Joe Cocker is on the list but not Sting? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xJWxPE8G2c][NOT MINE] Woodstock: Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends - Misheard Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Please explain the difference. Connotatively, 'greatest' suggests 'best.'  For example, if we said someone was the 'greatest' world leader, most people would infer that meant the best world leader.  So, go on, explain what the difference is, in this case, between 'greatest' and 'best.'  Thank you.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Greatest means what you have accomplished, how much influence you have had in the  genre you perform in, how much influence you have on other Musicians,are you still known 10 years after you made your debut......Best means what it says.....are you the best Guitar Player technically.....the best vocalist technically.....for instance Jimi Hendrix is considered to be the "Greatest" Guitar player.....but is he the "Best" player?.....there are dozens of players out there that can play circles around him....but are they as well known as him?.....are they as influential as him? are they considered to be as GREAT as he is?....


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



The problem is that both 'best' and 'greatest' are abstract terms and both very subjective.  I don't agree with your interpretation of 'greatest,' and don't believe that is what Rolling Stone meant when it titled the list as the 'greatest.'  Maybe they did, maybe they didn't. Even if they did, and even if I accepted your definition of 'greatest,' I don't agree with the list.  It should state, for example, that it is limited to pop, rock and some rhythm and blues, and that it is limited, 99%, to American and British so called 'artists.'


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Apparently, dying helps.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


well thats what happens when you deal with Rolling Stone.....its the same shit with their so called Rock N Roll "hall of fame".....thats why if i got to see a list i will go with Music sites like Digital Dream Door.....they tell you what the criteria is to be on the list....something RS never does.....


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2013)

The music business is a lot different than it used to be. Back in the day people would make demos and drive them around to radio stations and convince them to play their records. The free market would take it from there.

Now you have to take it to the city and deal with executives who don't know jack.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

P F Tinmore said:


> The music business is a lot different than it used to be. Back in the day people would make demos and drive them around to radio stations and convince them to play their records. The free market would take it from there.
> 
> Now you have to take it to the city and deal with executives who don't know jack.



Roy Orbison probably never would have made it.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQrgeeS_qbo]Roy Orbison - Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Everyone has their own definitions of "greatness", but I think it can best be illustrated in the look on Mama Cass's face as she's watching Janis Joplin sing Ball and Chain at the Monterey film festival in 1967.  You take one look at her and you know, she is looking at something truly great.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Rockland said:


> I'd heard about Springsteen's marathon concerts, but *five-and-a-half hours*?  I'm surprised the guy hasn't had a heart attack yet.  Ho-ly...


He did about 2-1/2 hours, took a break, then did another 3 hours.

My friends kept telling me,_* "He plays every concert like its his last!"*_

I thought,_* "Bullshit! No one does that!"*_

Then I saw him and it was like, _*"Holy shit! He really does!"*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> and you know what Billo?.....lots of people think that of Queen.....its all what you like.....i personally think Bruce and Queen are ok....but i can think of dozens of bands i would rather see than either one of them.....Thin Lizzy being one.....they were fucking great....


I'm sorry, but that fuckers' teeth drove me up a fucking wall!

At least Bruce had a nice butt!

_Wait............I mean..............maybe I've said too much?_


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> yea Rolie went on to become the original lead singer and Keyboard player for Journey....he was the one i heard recommended Steve Perry be the new Front Man.....


I know.  The only album I liked by Journey was their first.  You can't find it anywhere.  After that, they became a disgusting chick band.

Sorry, Neil Schon.  It is, what it is.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Rockland said:


> No Frank Sinatra.
> No Diana Ross.
> No Barbra Streisand.
> No Nat "King" Cole.
> ...


And no _*Sing along with Mitch!*_


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dY9gtYeHhk]Sing Along With Mitch (1 of 4) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if someone could help me out here?

Who's that guy, who was on Britain's X-factor (or version of American Idol), he looked like a bum or someone who would ask you for change outside a liquour store, looked very apprehensive and you got the impression, "this is going to be a train wreck" and the camera kept going back and forth between him standing up on stage with this look on his face and the panel of judges (with Simon Cowell) and then....

....this guy opens his mouth and starts singing some kind of opera shit and women in the audience were actually weeping as they heard it!  Simon is just sitting there shaking his head with a big smile on his face and everyone was looking around at each other with this_* "WTF, you didn't see that coming!" *_look on their faces.

He looked like a waiter, but sang like Pavrotti.  I've never seen him since, but I hear he has changed careers.  Can someone tell me who this fucker is?


----------



## NLT (Oct 14, 2013)

David Gilmour -Pink Floyd


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> It's Rolling Stone. What do you expect?
> Their "100 Best" is always a sham.



McCartney ahead of Orbison? Sorry not a fan or the list.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I wonder if someone could help me out here?
> 
> Who's that guy, who was on Britain's X-factor (or version of American Idol), he looked like a bum or someone who would ask you for change outside a liquour store, looked very apprehensive and you got the impression, "this is going to be a train wreck" and the camera kept going back and forth between him standing up on stage with this look on his face and the panel of judges (with Simon Cowell) and then....
> 
> ...



This guy?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Z6DXe8C68]Andrew De Leon America's Got Talent Goth Opera Singer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> It's Rolling Stone. What do you expect?
> Their "100 Best" is always a sham.


And on that note....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_412V1aYYXw]SAM THE SHAM & THE PHAROAHS - 1965 - "Wooly Bully" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> This guy?
> 
> Andrew De Leon America's Got Talent Goth Opera Singer - YouTube


No.  He was in his 50's, with a pot belly and balding hair.

Kind of looked like Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

or this?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsNlcr4frs4]Opera duo Charlotte & Jonathan - Britain's Got Talent 2012 audition - UK version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

There is a lot of talent out there that will never be seen because of the package.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I wonder if someone could help me out here?
> 
> Who's that guy, who was on Britain's X-factor (or version of American Idol), he looked like a bum or someone who would ask you for change outside a liquour store, looked very apprehensive and you got the impression, "this is going to be a train wreck" and the camera kept going back and forth between him standing up on stage with this look on his face and the panel of judges (with Simon Cowell) and then....
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k08yxu57NA]Paul Potts sings Nessun Dorma - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

I know some people got Susan'd out, but I still can't see this video without getting goosebumps. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow-1Xl5Ttu0]Susan-Boyle Singer Britain Got Talent BGT - AGT 2009 Episode - Saturday 11th April - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Paul Potts sings Nessun Dorma - YouTube


That's the guy!


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

billo_really said:


> bdboop said:
> 
> 
> > paul potts sings nessun dorma - youtube
> ...



^5


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

How come no one's mentioned *Jim Dandy*?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGAPhLK8qdk]Hot And Nasty Black Oak Arkansas Jim Dandy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

*Christine McVie* has one of the most beautiful voices in all of music


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmlhDePSP1A]Fleetwood Mac - Songbird featuring Christine McVie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

*Justin Hayward* is pretty good to....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wDHvmCVRxU]Moody Blues - Question (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know if anyone remembers this guy, let alone seen him at the Golden Bear in Huntington Beach, but I thought the he could sing!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSfAYnI3MBc]Dave Mason -" look at you look at me" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

This guy could sing to, although I don't understand why a lot of the girls back then wanted to have his baby?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQiXQUGbac0]Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

This one is personally significant in my life and to this day, still can't listen to this in its entirety.  That's all I have to say about that.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG4P2w2YSeg]Robin Trower - Over you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> *Christine McVie* has one of the most beautiful voices in all of music
> 
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - Songbird featuring Christine McVie - YouTube



Always gets overlooked in favor of Stevie Nicks even though she's a much better singer.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> *Justin Hayward* is pretty good to....
> 
> 
> Moody Blues - Question (1970) - YouTube



How could I have forgotten about Justin? He would be on my list for sure.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> I don't know if anyone remembers this guy, let alone seen him at the Golden Bear in Huntington Beach, but I thought the he could sing!
> 
> 
> Dave Mason -" look at you look at me" - YouTube



seen him with Traffic early 70's Anaheim CC....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > and you know what Billo?.....lots of people think that of Queen.....its all what you like.....i personally think Bruce and Queen are ok....but i can think of dozens of bands i would rather see than either one of them.....Thin Lizzy being one.....they were fucking great....
> ...



you do realize what that seems like your saying right? .....


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 14, 2013)

The lovely Barbara Bonney: Ave Maria-- Schubert

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQVz6vuNq7s]The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I've ever heard - YouTube[/ame]

The fabulous Placido Domingo:  Ave Maria--- (Aznavour) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFTKwg2Oxts]Plácido Domingo - Ave Maria (Aznavour) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Oct 14, 2013)

Mr Clean said:


> Bogus list.
> 
> Where's Louis Armstrong?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pTZvve2zbE]LOUIS ARMSTRONG & BING CROSBY - Gone Fishin' - YouTube[/ame]

Right here with one of my other favorites..Bing..


----------



## Sallow (Oct 14, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> The lovely Barbara Bonney: Ave Maria-- Schubert
> 
> The most beautiful rendition of Ave Maria I've ever heard - YouTube
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl9WMIPzd6w]Sarah Brightman & Andrea Bocelli - Time to Say Goodbye 1997 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]

That gives me goosebumps.

Love it when I saw that guy live.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if someone could help me out here?
> ...



I didn't see that coming.

You got me Ernie..you stinker.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > The lovely Barbara Bonney: Ave Maria-- Schubert
> ...



did he see you there?...........come on Sallow little bit of Humor ....Andy would chuckle at that....


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 14, 2013)

Alfalfa said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I saw him at Mohegan Sun in what may have been his last concert...he just cannot sing anymore.  Which is too bad, because he LOVES performing.  One thing I have to give him credit for: he lets every band member show off.  His keyboard player did lead vocals in one song, his lead guitarist did vocals in another.

The show closed with an instrumental of _Freebird_...and in a truly classy move, he let his rhythm guitarist (who does not seem to do any vocals) show off, he and the lead guitarist alternating the lead (and clearly enjoying themselves).  As they showed off, Meat Loaf stood quietly in front of the piano with a big smile, playing rhythm guitar.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Heh..

The first time I heard that song was in this little town in France. The owner of the tavern was drunk out of his mind as he was about to go on vacation. He brought me and my ex wife down into the cellar and was like, pick anything, it's on me. My ex wife was an expert on wine and found the most valuable red for him to open up. He had a good laugh.

We went back upstairs, and he brought us a snack plate. He put the record on and was dancing on the bar mouthing all the words.

Was really quite a scene.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 14, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> How is Bruce Springsteen a better singer than this;
> Carly Simon - You're So Vain (with lyrics) - YouTube




Thunder Road...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrgijKOnErI]Live, acoustic[/ame]


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> This guy could sing to, although I don't understand why a lot of the girls back then wanted to have his baby?
> 
> 
> Jackson Browne - The Pretender + lyrics - YouTube



Great singer! Great Song writer. Deserves Top twenty placement


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Natalie Maines of the Dixie Chicks

Great voice.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

Did I miss Aaron Nevile? I didn't see him on the list.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Janis Joplin sang like a cat being tortured!


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



You should be negged into submission for that. No she didn't have an especially pleasing voice, but the lady could SING!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



the guy was?....


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> You should be negged into submission for that. No she didn't have an especially pleasing voice, but the lady could SING!


The only time I ever felt sorry for Janis Joplin, was when she was sitting next to Raquel Welch on the Dick Cavett show.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Oct 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Only if you were as high as she was!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> you do realize what that seems like your saying right? .....


I'm just fuckin' with ya!

BTW, all my friends think I'm nuts about Queen.  They all say,_ "They're a monster rock band", "They're up there with everyone else", "Brian May made his own guitar from a Charvelle!", _whatever the fuck that means!

The only thing I can play is the radio.


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Borillar said:


> How could I have forgotten about Justin? He would be on my list for sure.


What, no Jim Dandy Mangrum?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Who's that chick from the 10,000 Maniacs?

She had a nice voice!


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Who's that chick from the 10,000 Maniacs?
> 
> She had a nice voice!



Natalie Merchant.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKh1ZRyrQXY]10,000 Maniacs (with Natalie Merchant) - Because The Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > How could I have forgotten about Justin? He would be on my list for sure.
> ...



He the guy who sang that "If you want to get to heaven, you got to raise a little hell" song?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

Borillar said:


> He the guy who sang that "If you want to get to heaven, you got to raise a little hell" song?


No.  But he did sing, _*"Hot 'n Nasty".*_


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 14, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



That's the Ozark mountain daredevils. Great live band!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Who's that chick from the 10,000 Maniacs?
> ...


Yeah, that's her!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 14, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Natalie Merchant.
> 
> 10,000 Maniacs (with Natalie Merchant) - Because The Night - YouTube


Do you know who wrote that song?


Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## Borillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > He the guy who sang that "If you want to get to heaven, you got to raise a little hell" song?
> ...



Think I got one of those at McDonalds the other night.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 14, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Who else receives such honors?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTTtpe2zOTI]Janis Joplin lives again on Broadway - YouTube[/ame]

Mary Bridget was one of my favorite singers before this gig,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n8ril5TaZw]I'd Rather Go Blind, Mary Bridget Davies & The Frankie Starr Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

Apropos of nothing, my daughter and I used to call this the VD song. It's obvious, isn't it? She's got this burning sensation deep inside her, and it hurts so bad.

/nod

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izzKUoxL11E]the supremes where did our love go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > you do realize what that seems like your saying right? .....
> ...



well Brian is a pretty influential guitar player.....me i like the more hard rock players....give me Gary Moore,Johnny Winter the Dual guitar bands like Lizzy,Priest and Maiden....


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > You should be negged into submission for that. No she didn't have an especially pleasing voice, but the lady could SING!
> ...



But Raquel can't sing a lick.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 14, 2013)

Borillar said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



I got one in a bar in Stamford, CT way back in the 60's


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> But Raquel can't sing a lick.


Then you ain't lickin' right!


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> well Brian is a pretty influential guitar player.....me i like the more hard rock players....give me Gary Moore,Johnny Winter the Dual guitar bands like Lizzy,Priest and Maiden....


Best dual-guitar band?

Dwayne and Dicky?


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > well Brian is a pretty influential guitar player.....me i like the more hard rock players....give me Gary Moore,Johnny Winter the Dual guitar bands like Lizzy,Priest and Maiden....
> ...



Or was it Dwayne and Eric?


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know if it's just her voice, or one monster fuckin' song, but this is a powerful tune!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itydwcyywBc]Sarah McLachlan - Possession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Oct 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Or was it Dwayne and Eric?


Dwayne and Eric was never a touring band.

The Yardbirds with Beck and Page was.


So was Lou Reed's band (and later Alice Cooper's band) with Steve Hunter and Dick Wagner.


----------



## trams (Oct 15, 2013)

One of the best two guitar leads was Hughie Thomasson and Billy Jones of the Outlaws. IMHO


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > well Brian is a pretty influential guitar player.....me i like the more hard rock players....give me Gary Moore,Johnny Winter the Dual guitar bands like Lizzy,Priest and Maiden....
> ...



yea....i was into the Bros.....Dwayne to me was the best Slide player ever.....and a dam great blues player....if Dicky was in the band without Dwayne he would have been noticed a lot more he was a pretty good player himself...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



oh fuck....those two brought out some of their best playing ever on the Layla LP....its just too dam bad the fucking Radio Stations thought Layla was the only worthwhile song on it.....they overplayed the hell out of it.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

Billo_Really said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > Or was it Dwayne and Eric?
> ...



Rock and Roll Animal.....great live LP....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Oct 15, 2013)

another one of the first Dual Leads....Wishbone Ash.....another great live band....


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2013)

Rhiannon Giddens, One of me favorites for the last several years.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXGoJATobqU]2012 OFFICIAL Americana Awards - Carolina Chocolate Drops "Country Girl" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2013)

Mary Bridget Davies.

From the big stage...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5YGJa318D8]JANIS JOPLIN B ROLL - YouTube[/ame]

To the corner bar...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFrabTh0QxM]Night Time is the Right time - Samantha Fish with Mary Bridget Davies - YouTube[/ame]

She just loves to sing.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 17, 2013)

Samantha Fish...WOW.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4upWq9YxY8]Samantha Fish put a spell on you live marshall michigan 4 13 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 17, 2013)

Cannot believe Emmylou Harris is not on the list. She should be in the top 10.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 17, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Cannot believe Emmylou Harris is not on the list. She should be in the top 10.



Funny, this is supposed to be a list of the 100 greatest, but there are at least 100 others who are as deserving or more deserving as those on the list. Makes the point of how pointless such lists are.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 17, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Cannot believe Emmylou Harris is not on the list. She should be in the top 10.
> ...



I agree. Dylan at number 7??? Give me a break.


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 17, 2013)

They had a list of the 100 best guitarists, and did not have Roger McGuinn on the list. And David Gilmore was 67th.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 17, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



Maybe they meant Jakob. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zzyfcys1aLM]The Wallflowers - One Headlight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Oct 17, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Nope.


----------

